# OTR microwave Template



## ryanh (Jul 23, 2008)

Happy Holidays all,

I bought a open box over the range microwave (GE Brand) and the only thing missing was the template that you use to drill a few holes from the top cabinet to attach the microwave and also the cutout for the exhaust vent into the top cabinet. Does anyone have a link or copy of the template??

:thumbsup:


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

If you can not find the template: Take a sheet of Kraft paper and cut to the size of the top of the MW. Place on top of the MW and mark locations (2 holes for the mounting bolts, 1 hole for the AC cord and the outline of the vent . Tape to bottom of cabinet and cut holes.

Or do what I usually do: Take measurements off the top of the MW and transfer to the cabinet bottom. I find trying to tape that floppy paper template to the cabinet bottom a pain in the butt.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

before you install, try m/o and make sure it's ok. there's a reason box was opened.


----------

